# copieur Rex Rotary sans réponse



## Berthold (27 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
dans le cadre professionnel (donc imposé), nous venons d'hériter d'un superbe copieur RexRotary MP C 2800 aticio, qui fonctionne parfaitement sur le réseau de PC sous XP. J'arrive avec mon Mac Book Pro, j'essaie l'installation après avoir téléchargé le pilote chez Ricoh, et&#8230; rien.
Le Mac ne communique pas avec l'imprimante en TCP/IP.
À la fin de l'install, 1er message d'erreur : impossible de vérifier l'imprimante à l'adresse 192.168.2.28
et ensuite, l'imprimante se met sur pause, et impossible d'en tirer quoi que ce soit.

Les Brother installées sur le même réseau, fonctionnent avec le même MacBook Pro.

Une idée ? Une piste ?


----------



## chris 84 (27 Août 2014)

bonjour, est ce que ceci peut t'aider?

Automatic Configuration using IPP
Note:
This method of configuration does not work on OS X 10.7 or later because sandboxed applications do not always have direct network access.

https://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.7/sharing.html

Par contre le fait que les brothers marchent avec le mac me laisse pantois.


----------



## Berthold (27 Août 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> bonjour, est ce que ceci peut t'aider?


Gloups. Merci, je regarde cela dès que j'en ai le courage (ou la nécessité) .





> Par contre le fait que les brothers marchent avec le mac me laisse pantois.


Elles fonctionnent, mais à une condition (depuis Snow Leopard X.6.8) :

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/fichier-d-impression-non-accepte-lion-765752-2.html

(voir le post #26)


----------



## Berthold (27 Août 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> https://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.7/sharing.html



:afraid:   Bon, j'avoue ne pas tout saisir Pour commencer, où saisit-on les commandes pour cups ? J'ai fait tous les menus au 127.0.0.1, rien trouvé qui ressemble à un shell de prêt ou de loin ?


			
				cups a dit:
			
		

> use the cupsctl(8) command *on the server*


? On ze server, yes, but which one ? I mean, where can I find it ? :rose: :sick:

 Au fait, je me suis trompé en partie :





Berthold a dit:


> Le Mac ne communique pas avec l'imprimante en TCP/IP.


C'est faux :hein: : si je saisis l'adresse du copieur dans la barre d'adresse de mon navigateur, j'arrive sur l'interface du copieur , avec tout un tas de réglages, mais rien qui me dépanne  :mouais:

Je nage un peu, je dois dire :rateau:

_






 (« os court »)_


----------



## chris 84 (28 Août 2014)

bonjour, 

Pour cups tape localhost:631 dans la barre d'adresse de safari.

Si ça ne marche pas tape cupsctl WebInterface=yes dans le terminal puis ressaye.

L'interface web de cups atteinte,clique sur l'onglet administration puis sur find printer 

S'il ne trouve pas le copieur, clique sur add printer,puis il te faut le nom d'un administrateur du mac sur lequel tu veux installer le copieur et son mot de passe associé.

Pas besoin de commande, il faut déclarer le copieur  avec la meme uri que sous snow léopard.

Uri que tu trouves dans les informations systèmes rubrique imprimante de SL.

Cordialement.


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Pour cups tape localhost:631 dans la barre d'adresse de safari.
> 
> ...


Merci de ta patience. J'ai déjà tout ça, puisque j'ai installé l'imprimante par Cups. Que je m'exprime plus clairement : tout est apparemment bon, sauf qu'au moment d'imprimer, j'ai un message d'erreur et l'imprimante en pause d'après mon mac (sauf que les collègues sous XP impriment -et ricanent).


> Pas besoin de commande, il faut déclarer le copieur  avec la meme uri que sous snow léopard.


Sur la page de ton lien (printer sharing), ils parlent de commandes à saisir pour partager les imprimantes sur un serveur réseau.
Exple :

```
cupsctl --share-printers
```
Tu ne t'en es jamais servi ?


----------



## chris 84 (28 Août 2014)

non jamais eu besoin.

la seule chose dont j'ai eu besoin c'est ce tableau

Internet Printing Protocol (IPP)
IPP is the only protocol that CUPS supports natively and is supported by some network printers and print servers. However, since many printers do not implement IPP properly, only use IPP when the vendor actually documents official support for it. IPP printing normally happens over port 631 and uses the http, ipp, and ipps URI schemes:

http://ip-address-or-hostname:port-number/resource
http://ip-address-or-hostname:port-number/resource?option=value
http://ip-address-or-hostname:port-number/resource?option=value&option=value
ipp://ip-address-or-hostname/resource
ipp://ip-address-or-hostname/resource?option=value
ipp://ip-address-or-hostname/resource?option=value&option=value
ipp://ip-address-or-hostnameort-number/resource
ipp://ip-address-or-hostnameort-number/resource?option=value
ipp://ip-address-or-hostnameort-number/resource?option=value&option=value
ipps://ip-address-or-hostname/resource
ipps://ip-address-or-hostname/resource?option=value
ipps://ip-address-or-hostname/resource?option=value&option=value
ipps://ip-address-or-hostnameort-number/resource
ipps://ip-address-or-hostnameort-number/resource?option=value
ipps://ip-address-or-hostnameort-number/resource?option=value&option=value
The ipp backend supports many options, which are summarized in Table 2.

Table 2: IPP URI Options
Option	Description
compression=gzip	Specifies that print data should be compressed before sending.
encryption=always	Specifies that the connection to the IPP server should be encrypted using SSL.
encryption=ifrequested	Specifies that the connection to the IPP server should only be encrypted if the server requests it.
encryption=never	Specifies that the connection to the IPP server should not be encrypted.
encryption=required	Specifies that the connection to the IPP server should be encrypted using TLS.
snmp=false	Specifies that SNMP supply and page count queries should not be performed.
version=1.0	Specifies that version 1.0 of the IPP protocol should be used instead of the default version 2.0.
version=1.1	Specifies that version 1.1 of the IPP protocol should be used instead of the default version 2.0.
version=2.1	Specifies that version 2.1 of the IPP protocol should be used instead of the default version 2.0.
waitjob=false	Specifies that the IPP backend should not wait for the job to complete.
waitprinter=false	Specifies that the IPP backend should not wait for the printer to become idle before sending the print job.

https://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.7/network.html

Je pense que tu n'as pas besoin de taper du  code mais vois plutôt une version d'ipp différente de celle par défaut.

C'est ce que je ferais en premier.

C'est pas cool les collègues qui rigolent...


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> non jamais eu besoin.
> 
> la seule chose dont j'ai eu besoin c'est ce tableau
> 
> ...


Ok merci, je regarde ça quand je reviens vers le réseau.





> C'est pas cool les collègues qui rigolent...



Noooon ça se passe dans une bonne ambiance, mais je dois reconnaître que je les charrie souvent avec mon Mac-qui-fonctionne-quand-leurs-PC-boguent, alors c'est de bonne guerre qu'ils me renvoient la balle quand je rencontre une difficulté.


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2014)

Bon, j'aurais dû poster dans Réseau, je pense que le problème n'est pas lié au matériel. Voilà ce que me dit Cups :


----------



## chris 84 (28 Août 2014)

2 questions avant:

Quel uri as tu utilisé?

Quel os utilises tu?


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> 2 questions avant:
> 
> Quel uri as tu utilisé?


192.168.2.28, celle utilisée par le technicien qui a installé la bête sur le réseau PC.
J'ai essayé également 192.168.2.28:631 sans plus de résultat.





> Quel os utilises tu?


Mavericks dernière màj, X.9.4


----------



## chris 84 (28 Août 2014)

T'as rentré quoi dans cups?

ipp,http, lpd, socket ?

Pour savoir si je fait pas un hors sujet.

merci.


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2014)

Ben, c'est réseau, mais c'est aussi l'imprimante et sa configuration 
si ça tourne complètement réseau, je déplace


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> T'as rentré quoi dans cups?
> 
> ipp,http, lpd, socket ?



ipp, puisque deux autres imprimantes réseau fonctionnent ainsi. BROTHER HL 2150 et HL 4150.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

J'ai eu le temps de faire un PING sur l'adresse du copieur, il m'a retourné des résultats qui laissent entendre qu'une liaison se fait, mais pas entièrement. Après, je suis un manche pour analyser tout ça :

8 lignes de ce type :
	
	



```
Request timeout for icmp_seq 8
```
18 lignes de ce type :
	
	



```
64 bytes from 192.168.2.28: icmp_seq=4 ttl=255 time=5552.148 ms
```
Puis j'ai interrompu le shell. Il m'affiche les stats finales :
	
	



```
--- 192.168.2.28 ping statistics ---
22 packets transmitted, 18 packets received, 18.2% packet loss
```

Toute la capture du shell dans un fichier txt ici.

Qu'en penser ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h28 ----------

Sinon j'ai essayé de l'installer par l'interface Préférences système, bien sûr. Après le choix du protocole IPP et l'entrée de l'adresse / nom / emplacement, voilà le message renvoyé :


----------



## chris 84 (29 Août 2014)

Objectivement, c'est plus un problème de réseau que de configuration d'imprimante.

Le message renvoyé signifie un problème réseau.

Le problème est dans ce cas matériel (voir ping) et peut être logiciel (voir post #2).

Il faut résoudre le matériel et le logiciel viendra par la suite si besoin.

Cordialement.


----------



## Berthold (29 Août 2014)

Nouvel essai, cette fois-ci en http://192.168.2.28:631/ipp/ : même résultat. Pour les spécialistes, c'est peut-être la même chose que directement ipp&#8230; ?


----------



## Berthold (29 Août 2014)

Une petite avancée : j'ai placé le logiciel d'imprimante dans les autorisations du coupe-feu du Mac. Du coup le PING sur son adresse ne renvoie que des lignes de transmission réussie. Par contre mêmes symptômes pour l'imprimante avec laquelle le Mac ne semble pas pouvoir communiquer&#8230;

:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h46 ----------

De mieux en mieux : maintenant c'est toutes les imprimantes du même réseau qui me font la tête.
:mouais: 
Il faut que je relance l'impression à partir du gestionnaire pour avoir une chance d'obtenir qq chose, et pas toujours en entier !

    

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------

Échec de backend, me dit-il. D'après mes recherches sur Internet, il s'agit bien d'une erreur réseau&#8230;


----------



## chris 84 (31 Août 2014)

J'aurai besoin de comprendre comment tu peux imprimer sur les Brothers depuis SL et en même temps échouer à imprimer depuis Mavericks sur le rotary depuis le même MacBook Pro qui selon moi contiendrait alors 2 versions de osX différentes c'est ça?

Peut tu m'expliquer s'il te plait?

Bonne chose que le Ping soit bon, ça enlève un souci.


----------



## Berthold (31 Août 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> J'aurai besoin de comprendre comment tu peux imprimer sur les Brothers depuis SL et en même temps échouer à imprimer depuis Mavericks sur le rotary depuis le même MacBook Pro qui selon moi contiendrait alors 2 versions de osX différentes c'est ça?



Je n'ai pas été clair : je n'ai que Mavericks. Les Brother impriment depuis le MBP sous X.9.4. Je précisais simplement que depuis que OS X était passé à la version X.6.8, j'avais eu besoin de recourir à un utilitaire (voir mon lien message #3). Désolé pour l'imbroglio.


_Ceci dit il n'est pas compliqué d'avoir 2 systèmes sur le même Mac. Sur mon MacBook précédent, j'avais Lion sur une partition et SnowLeopard sur une autre, sans difficulté._


----------



## chris 84 (31 Août 2014)

Alors ça va compliquer sérieusement les choses.

As tu accès au manuel de l'imprimante pour y trouver le protocole d'impression.je parle d'un http, ipp, lpd ou socket.

Le protocole à utiliser est propre à chaque marque et modèle.

As tu cette information?

les brother c'est ipp d'accord mais le rotary?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------

Peux tu aussi s'il te plait me faire une copie d'écran et poster le résultat.

J'aurai besoin de vérifier l'uri des brothers car je n'en reviens toujours pas qu'elles marchent sur le réseau de pc xp.

Va dans Rapport Système et dans matériel,affiche imprimantes puis copie et poste.

Merci,il faut que je vois ça de me yeux pour le croire.


----------



## Berthold (31 Août 2014)

Je te fais ça dès demain.

Au fait, je me suis encore trompé (à moitié) : les Brother fonctionn*aient* sous XP, maintenant elles fonctionnent sous Vista. On nous a modifié le titouin en juin, je n'ai pas encore le réflexe.


----------



## chris 84 (1 Septembre 2014)

Il y a une chose qui ne va pas depuis le début.

Tu dis que la nouvelle imprimante ne communique pas en tcp/ip avec le mac ce à quoi l'aide en ligne de cups répond que c'est normal à cause de la sandbox qui empêche les communications.

Tu rajoutes que des brothers sur le même réseau impriment.

Tu omets à ce moment de préciser le protocole utilisé.

Si tu a installé les brothers par pref sytemes en utilisant l'onglet windows dans ajouter une imprimante, tu dois aussi utiliser cet onglet pour la nouvelle imprimante.


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> Il y a une chose qui ne va pas depuis le début.
> 
> Tu dis que la nouvelle imprimante ne communique pas en tcp/ip avec le mac ce à quoi l'aide en ligne de cups répond que c'est normal à cause de la sandbox qui empêche les communications.
> 
> ...



J'ai installé toutes les imprimantes de la même façon par les pref système, protocole ipp avec l'adresse assignée par le réseau. Les adresses sont bonnes puisque j'accède aux interfaces de gestion de chacune (c'est des 192.168.2.xx).

La communication se fait bien, mais les impressions n'aboutissent pas. Pour les Brother elles aboutissent, parfois difficilement.

Je commence à me demander si le débit wifi n'est pas en cause, car sur la Brother 4150, les petits doc passent sans problème, alors que les gros coincent

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------




chris 84 a dit:


> Alors ça va compliquer sérieusement les choses.
> 
> As tu accès au manuel de l'imprimante pour y trouver le protocole d'impression.je parle d'un http, ipp, lpd ou socket.


Non, pas de manuel, rien sur le site non plus.





> Peux tu aussi s'il te plait me faire une copie d'écran et poster le résultat.
> 
> J'aurai besoin de vérifier l'uri des brothers car je n'en reviens toujours pas qu'elles marchent sur le réseau de pc xp.
> 
> Va dans Rapport Système et dans matériel,affiche imprimantes puis copie et poste.



Ben désolé, le rapport système ne comporte pas d'imprimante, ce qui peut être logique puisqu'elles sont derrière le serveur ? Ou alors il existe une méthode pour les voir mais je ne maîtrise pas.

Je peux te donner les adresses mais quel intérêt ? 198.162.2.99 pour la HL 2150, 192.168.2.98 pour la HL 4150, 192.168.2.28 pour la Rex Rotary pas de conflit d'IP, les adresses sont fixes.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------

Bon, dernier essai catastrophique : je me suis connecté en USB sur le copieur&#8230; pas pratique puisque pas dans la même pièce, mais bon&#8230; pour une page il m'a vidé le bac papier sans rien imprimer d'autre que quelques caractères cabalistiques et des 100aines de pages blanches&#8230;

Je renonce pour l'instant, j'ai du travail&#8230;


----------



## chris 84 (1 Septembre 2014)

Menu pomme / a propos de ce mac/ plus d'infos / rapports système /matériel/dans la liste déroulante imprimantes.

Si il n'y en avait pas ce serait comme si dans pref systèmes dans l'onglet imprimante et scanners 
il n' y avait aucune imprimante installé hors devrait si trouver 2 brothers et un rex rotary.

y a rien ?


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2014)

Pardon ! J'avais compris Rapport système sur les PC Vista ! Oui, ça, je peux :

















&#8230; et du coup je commence à comprendre de quoi tu me parles avec les protocoles. Mais je ne saisis pas ce qui arrive : c'est moi qui ai installé les Brother, or je ne me rappelle pas ce "dnssd://"&#8230; 

À quoi cela correspond-il quand on installe une imprimante ??


----------



## chris 84 (1 Septembre 2014)

Comme l'indique les captures, l'uri des brothers n'est pas du meme type que celle du copieur.

Le type dnssd est celui qui s'installe lorsque tu choisis l'onglet windows au lieu de ip dans pref système.

Essaye de désinstaller le copieur comme ça :

launchpad/pref systèmes/imprimantes et scanner/nom du copieur/moins

Puis réinstalle le :

plus/windows/la suite doit être le nom de domaine genre workgroup puis la machine distante puis le copieur.

L'installation différe selon les  équipements auxquels sont branchées les imprimantes(ip ou windows)


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2014)

Ok, merci, je coince maintenant sur l'id et mot de passe du serveur NAS, apparemment ce n'est pas celui du routeur. Je me renseigne&#8230;


----------



## chris 84 (1 Septembre 2014)

Que signifie "elles aboutissent,parfois difficilement"?

Rencontrerais tu des problèmes d'impressions avec les brothers et ton mac que les autres (type vista)n'auraient pas?

Tu dis que certains gros docs ne passent pas, mais passent-ils d'un autre poste(type vista)?

Le wifi n'est pas un souci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------

Je corrige:

le type dnssd de protocole est apple et pas windows :

je n'y comprends plus rien.

je vais me renseigner de mon coté...


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> Que signifie "elles aboutissent,parfois difficilement"?


La plupart du temps, je peux imprimer. Très souvent, je dois relancer l'imprimante qui se met en pause sans que je sache pourquoi. De rares fois, j'ai abandonné l'impression car même après de multiples relances, elle revenait en pause systématiquement.





> Rencontrerais tu des problèmes d'impressions avec les brothers et ton mac que les autres (type vista)n'auraient pas?


Tout à fait.





> Tu dis que certains gros docs ne passent pas, mais passent-ils d'un autre poste(type vista)?


J'avoue n'avoir pas essayé. A priori tout passe depuis Vista.





> Le wifi n'est pas un souci.


Sûr ? Il ne peut pas y avoir une relation avec un débit insuffisant, par exemple ?





> Je corrige:
> 
> le type dnssd de protocole est apple et pas windows :
> 
> ...


Merci de ton aide en tout cas.


----------



## chris 84 (1 Septembre 2014)

Le petit bout de logiciel que tu utilises depuis os x 10.7 et que tu réinstalles régulièrement, je commence à comprendre à quoi il servirait.

Pour en être sur, il me faudrait l'URI entière  de la Brother hl-2030.

Si j'ai bien lu ,c'est ton imprimante personnelle branché en usb à la livebox de ton domicile?

Si je me trompe sur la façon dont est relié l'imprimante à la livebox, signale le moi!! 

Si l'uri est de type dnssd alors cela signifierait que ce code change les protocoles en dnssd.

Si l'uri est d'un autre type alors...

Fais moi s'il te plait une énième capture d'écran. 

Si la hl 2030 est en dnssd, je ne vois pas pourquoi ce code ne marcherait pas avec le copieur puisqu'il a été efficace dans tout les cas de figure.

Je n'envisage pas le fait que la hl 2030 puisse être dans un autre protocole que dnssd...

Dans l'attente d'une réponse de ta part,je te souhaite une bonne soirée.


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> Le petit bout de logiciel que tu utilises depuis os x 10.7 et que tu réinstalles régulièrement, je commence à comprendre à quoi il servirait.
> 
> Pour en être sur, il me faudrait l'URI entière  de la Brother hl-2030.
> 
> Si j'ai bien lu ,c'est ton imprimante personnelle branché en usb à la livebox de ton domicile?


Tout à fait.





> Si l'uri est de type dnssd alors cela signifierait que ce code change les protocoles en dnssd.
> 
> Si la hl 2030 est en dnssd, je ne vois pas pourquoi ce code ne marcherait pas avec le copieur puisqu'il a été efficace dans tout les cas de figure.
> 
> Je n'envisage pas le fait que la hl 2030 puisse être dans un autre protocole que dnssd...


 :rose: Désolé&#8230; mais ipp :






Bonne soirée


----------



## chris 84 (1 Septembre 2014)

elle marche correctement ?


----------



## Berthold (1 Septembre 2014)

Aucun souci.


----------



## chris 84 (1 Septembre 2014)

Pour continuer mon idée ,il faudrait réinitialiser le système d'impression avant toute choses.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1341?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH14141?viewlocale=fr_FR

Mais comme ça supprime toute les imprimantes installées ,je me demande si le jeu en vaut la chandelle notamment les 2 brothers sur ton lieu de  travail qui, si tu ne sais plus comment tu les as installés,auront peu de chances de marcher à nouveau.

Bref  en attendant ,tu vas desinstaller seulement le copieur pour faire les essais.

pref systèmes / imprimantes et scanner /clic sur le nom du copieur /clic sur moins

Puis tu le réinstalles via cups avec cet URI

ipp://192.168.2.28:631/ipp

tu envoies une page de test et tu me tiens au jus...

mon idée est d'installer toute les imprimantes en ipp car il est inconcevable de devoir relancer une imprimante afin qu'elle sorte de pause.En ipp, ça devrait réagir au quart de tour...à condition  que ça veuille bien marcher.


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2014)

Je suis à peu près ton idée. est-il inconcevable de ne pas désinstaller une imprimante mais de l'installer une 2e fois avec un protocole différent ? Je risque quoi ? Qu'elle ne fonctionne plus ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h11 ----------

En lisant la doc Apple que tu me mets en lien, j'ai eu un flash mémoire : il me semble bien que les deux Brother sont détectées par Bonjour, ce qui n'a jamais été le cas du copieur RR. Une piste ?

[EDITH] Je confirme, Bonjour reconnait les 2 Brother mais ignore le RR.[/EDITH]


----------



## chris 84 (2 Septembre 2014)

L'installer une deuxième fois sous un autre nom est une solution acceptable mais je crois qu'en dernier recours apple recommande de tout reseter...(que si des problèmes d'installation ou de fonctionnement sont rapportés)

Comme la configuration automatique ne marche pas,cela implique de multiples essais de configuration en aveugle.

Ma méthode est de tout effacer après chaque essai,afin d'éliminer les soucis de fichier de configuration ou de /temp comme indiqué dans le lien car je ne sais pas tout remettre à  zéro autrement pour avoir un système sain.

Bien sur, installer une imprimante est d'une simplicité enfantine et ne devrait pas poser de problèmes.

Néanmoins,il vaut mieux rester prudent et faire très attention.

Pour Bonjour,je vais voir si c'est normal qu'il soit encore dans os X .9.4.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h13 ----------

Bon alors "bonjour" tout à fait normal dans os X.

Comment sait tu que bonjour ignore le RR?

Reste que des ports doivent être ouvert pour chaque service d'impression(ipp 631, dnssd 5353,hhtp 80 etc..)

Pingue l'adresse RR pour revérifier quelle soit atteignable plus peut être un port scan pour voir quelles sont les ports ouverts a cette adresse ce qui nous donnera des indications sur les protocoles supportés, si ça veut bien marcher.


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> Comment sait tu que bonjour ignore le RR?


En tout cas il n'apparaît pas dans la liste automatique :






> Reste que des ports doivent être ouvert pour chaque service d'impression(ipp 631, dnssd 5353,hhtp 80 etc..)
> 
> Pingue l'adresse RR pour revérifier quelle soit atteignable


Pas de pb, 0% packet loss





> plus peut être un port scan pour voir quelles sont les ports ouverts a cette adresse ce qui nous donnera des indications sur les protocoles supportés, si ça veut bien marcher.


J'y vois ipp (631) mais aussi printer (515)  :



> Port Scan a démarré
> 
> Port Scanning host: 192.168.2.28
> 
> ...


----------



## chris 84 (2 Septembre 2014)

C'est tout bon...(sauf pour bonjour 5353 pas supporté)
Port 515 protocole lpd
port 9100 protocole socket hp
port 631 protocole ipp
lire https://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.7/network.html

choisis hpjetdirect dans imprimantes et scanner au lieu de ipp pour voir si ça veut bien imprimer


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> C'est tout bon...(sauf pour bonjour 5353 pas supporté)
> Port 515 protocole lpd
> port 9100 protocole socket hp
> port 631 protocole ipp
> ...



Bizarre : pour voir, j'ai scanné les ports d'une des Brother, pourtant reconnu par Bonjour, protocole dnssd et pas de 5353 :


> Port Scan a démarré
> 
> Port Scanning host: 192.168.2.98
> 
> ...


----------



## chris 84 (2 Septembre 2014)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6175?viewlocale=fr_FR

si ça peut aider


----------



## chris 84 (2 Septembre 2014)

Je vois dans les captures des brothers qu'elle sont déclarés partagés sur le réseau.

Cela ne sert a rien car cette case à cocher "Partager cette imprimante sur le réseau" sert à partager une imprimante locale branché en usb par exemple sur ta machine avec les autres machines du meme réseau.

Exemple:si un pc vista veut pouvoir imprimer sur une imprimante branché sur ton mac,il faut cocher cette case sinon il ne pourra pas imprimer.

conseil: décoche toute les cases "partager"  de chaque imprimante.

Bien sur tu ne risque rien à les laisser cochés quoique là dans cette panade il vaut mieux se méfier de tout.

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH13940?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2014)

Oui, ça aide ! Ça y est, je communique une impression au copieur ! :love:

Par contre, il reste un problème indépendant du réseau : l'impression ne sert à rien, le document est mal décodé, suite de signes, pages blanches (voir plus haut en USB).


Ceci dit, voilà une grande réussite.

Voyant grâce au scan et à ton lien que le port 515 était ouvert, je l'ai réinstallé sur le port LPD, aucun problème à l'installation.


Je ne peux pas te bouler deux fois, mais merci !


----------



## chris 84 (2 Septembre 2014)

Je suis très étonné par le fonctionnement du petit utilitaire réseau.

J'ai d'abord cru à un code "malicieux".

J'aimerais savoir le "décompiler" pour voir ce qu'il contient réellement.

Merci pour m'avoir passé toutes les infos.


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2014)

Merci à toi. Je ne sais pas de quel code tu parles, mais si je peux t'être utile


----------



## chris 84 (2 Septembre 2014)

J'ai cru comprendre que tu avais utilisé un patch afin de pouvoir utiliser ton imprimante sur la livebox 

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/fichier-d-impression-non-accepte-lion-765752-2.html

post #28,#32,#36,#38,#40

c'est de celui ci dont je parlais le 10.6.8_fix.dmg.zip

J'interviens sur ce même sujet à la fin (post #41) et je poste un lien vers un autre forum.

En deux mots, je ne me sert pas du patch mais j'imprime quand même et au passage je n'ai donc ni à le réinstaller à chaque fois que l'os se met à jour ,ni à réparer les permissions.

Double avantage que je voulais partager avec les autres internautes.


----------



## Berthold (2 Septembre 2014)

Exact, ce patch m'a bien décoincé depuis l'arrivée de la version 8 de Snow Leopard. Bizarrement, depuis que tu m'as incité à réinitialiser mon système d'impression et réinstaller mes imprimantes, je n'ai pas eu besoin de le relancer. J'imagine qu'il joue sur le réseau, par sur le syst d'impression, donc.


----------



## chris 84 (3 Septembre 2014)

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/fichier-d-impression-non-accepte-lion-765752-2.html
post #28

Tu dis que la brother HL 4150 réseau sur un serveur d'entreprise réimprime.

Cela signifie donc qu'elle n'était pas reconnu comme bonjour avant le patch?

Tu a changé de machine récemment pour mavericks 10.9.4 je crois?

As tu "migré" tes données avec un assistant depuis ce système patché?

Je cherche à savoir si un système non patché reconnaitrait cette brother comme type bonjour.

Mon intuition est que ce patch dirige les données vers le port 80 quelque soit le protocole utilisé.


----------



## Berthold (3 Septembre 2014)

Pas si simple.
1) sur un MacBook 3,1 avec SnowLeopard : j'installe l'imprimante perso (2030) sur LiveBox, comme elle reste muette, le patch me dépanne.
2) Les imprimantes 2150 et 4150 arrivent au bureau, je les installe par Bonjour. J'en suis, je crois , à Lion. Le patch est déjà passé par là, je pense qu'il est utile puisqu'à chaque màj majeure je le réutilise.
3) Arrivée du MacBook Pro, Mavericks. J'utilise l'assistant de migration du MB Lion vers le MBP Mavericks. Les imprimantes fonctionnent (pour le peu que je les utilise).
4) tentative d'installation du Rex Rotary. Est-ce simultané ou juste une coïncidence, les 2150 et 4150 donnent alors des signes de faiblesses, comme décrits plus haut&#8230;


----------



## chris 84 (3 Septembre 2014)

Il n'y a pas à ma connaissance d'incidence entre une imprimante déjà installé et le fait de vouloir en installer une autre, mais je ne connais pas assez le système en profondeur pour en être sur.

Décidément,ce patch est assez fantastique.

Je croyais que ce problème de communication avec la livebox datait simplement depuis Lion mais il est en fait antérieur,ce qui rend inexactes les informations de l'aide en ligne de cups que je t'ai relaté dans le post#2 de ce sujet.

Quand bien même l'aide en ligne de cups serait inexacte sur la date, pourrait elle être inexacte sur le fond du problème.

Automatic Configuration using IPP
Note:
This method of configuration does not work on OS X 10.7 or later because sandboxed applications do not always have direct network access.

Je n'ai toujours pas compris cette décision d'empêcher la configuration automatique mais de permettre un fonctionnement malgré cela.


----------



## Berthold (3 Septembre 2014)

Au fait, je viens de réaliser que j'ai aidé une collègue munie d'un MacBook air doté de X.9.2 (oui, je lui ai conseillé de mettre son système à jour, mais je ne dois pas être très convaincant&#8230; bref) pour installer les deux Brother, soit 2150 et 4150, ça n'a posé aucun problème, et sur son Mac nous n'avons pas lancé le patch.

Si, moi, j'en ai eu besoin, est-ce un héritage malheureux des systèmes précédent via l'assistant de migration ?


----------



## chris 84 (3 Septembre 2014)

J'imagine que ce dû au patch.

Les brothers peuvent être installé des trois protocoles(ipp, socket, lpd)sans problèmes...encore que ipp ,mais bon.

Regarde à l'occasion comme tu les as installés sur son mba.

Elles sont peut être aussi en bonjour(dnssd).c'est pas impossible...

Si bonjour pas disponible sur le mba alors c'est un coup du patch

Si bonjour est disponible alors je vois pas pourquoi tu aurai eu des problèmes avec les brothers alors qu'elle n'en aurait pas eu.


----------



## Berthold (5 Septembre 2014)

chris 84 a dit:


> Regarde à l'occasion comme tu les as installés sur son mba.



Alors j'ai regardé son installation : un scan port donne exactement les mêmes résultats que chez moi, le rapport système est identique à la virgule prêt sachant qu'elle imprime et que je n'ai pas utilisé le fameux patch sur son MBA je vais revenir sur mes déclarations, moi :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h57 ----------

Et au fait, l'installation se fait extrêmement rapidement (pilote déjà installé) : Préférences système, Imprimantes et scanners, +, l'imprimante est présente en bas de la fenêtre, un clic dessus, on n'indique même pas le modèle pour le pilote, le système fait tout tout seul et ça marche !


----------



## Berthold (6 Septembre 2014)

À propos du patch, je relis le post d'origine où nous l'avions dégotté (#1) :





> The problem is with some broken files in /usr/libexec/cups/backend
> 
> The solution is quite simply to restore the following files in the backend folder to their 10.6.6 or 10.6.7 versions:
> 
> ...


Ça t'aide ?


----------



## chris 84 (6 Septembre 2014)

Oui,Je l'ai relu aussi dans le laps de temps et j'ai compris qu'il restaurait des fichiers d'une version d'os x qui imprimait toujours dans une autre version os x qui n'imprimait plus.

Donc si j'ai bien compris,tu as dans Mavericks des fichiers d'une version 10.6.7 voir 10.6.6.

Je crois qu'il faut distinguer les problèmes de Livebox qui daterait de Lion avec en cause le protocole ipp et les problèmes d'imprimante de type bonjour avec le protocole dnnsd que relate elektro80 dans son post qui daterait de SL.

Je ne sais  toujours pas depuis quelle version Apple à réparé l'erreur concernant les imprimantes de type bonjour mais je chercherai à l'occasion.

Néanmoins, il est incontestable et heureux que le patch installe une version d'ipp antérieur à Lion ce qui résoud le problème Livebox.  

Cependant si ce patch entrainait un dysfonctionnement des brothers à partir de ton mac, il te faudrait aviser.

Je rajoute que, selon je ce que j'ai compris en lisant wikipedia au sujet du protocole dnssd, il est impossible de de le détecter car utilisant un port udp qui fonctionne que dans un seul sens,il n'envoie pas de réponse quand on l'interroge et donc il est impossible de savoir s'il est ouvert ou non.


----------



## Berthold (6 Septembre 2014)

Puisque je "dispose" d'une collègue avec un matériel similaire en CPU, en OS et utilisant les mêmes imprimantes (à la mienne près, évidemment), je pense essayer de copier ses fichiers du répertoire /usr/libexec/cups/backend/ et voir si mes problèmes récurrents se résolvent&#8230;

Je te tiens au courant ici-même.


----------



## chris 84 (6 Septembre 2014)

Je me souviens d'avoir essayé de modifier des fichiers dans le cadre du problème livebox et de mettre heurté à un avertissement de type "fichier verrouillé"...mais comme je n'ai pas cherché plus loin...

De plus en ce qui concerne le patch utilisé(voir post du lien cité plus haut)

According to Apple: 

Quote:
The workaround you note will work, however it will disable proper SNMP notifications. If that is of not concern to you, it is a valid workaround. Just keep a note of it, so you can undo it if and when an update is posted.

J'ai trouvé ce que je cherchais

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4561

la correction officielle d'apple de ce bug de SL 10.6.8

Encore

From the Fiery site: 


Bruce_W 
Moderator 

OS X 10.6.8 Update 
Apple's 10.6.8 update has caused some printers to break (printers that have been working fine for years), and we are looking for a resolution to this from Apple. For users who are seeing this problem in the field and can't wait for a fix from Apple, there is a workaround. 

This workaround consists of adding a *cupsSNMPSupplies: False line to a ppd file in the /etc/cups/ppd folder. Youll need administrative privileges to perform this workaround. Detailed steps are outlined below. 

For this example we will use ColorPrinter as the name of the printer affected by the 10.6.8 update. 

1. From the Finder menu choose Go, then Go to Folder 
2. Enter /etc/cups/ppd in the Go to Folder dialog box and choose Go. 
3. Find the ppd named ColorPrinter.ppd. (This is the same name as the ColorPrinter in Print and Fax with a .ppd extension. ) 
4. Drag the ColorPrinter.ppd to the Desktop. 
5. Open the ColorPrinter.ppd with TextEdit. 
6. At the end of the PPD add the following line exactly as written: *cupsSNMPSupplies: False 
7. Save the modified ColorPrinter.ppd to the Desktop. 
8. From the /etc/cups/ppd folder, move the original ColorPrinter.ppd to the trash. Authenticate when prompted. 
9. Drag the modified ColorPrinter.ppd from the Desktop to the /etc/cups/ppd folder. Authenticate when prompted. 
10. Printing should now work as expected. (You may have to start the print queue if it was previously paused.)

En conclusion,je te déconseille de copier les fichiers de ta collègue sur ta machine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------

Je ne connais pas assez le fonctionnement de tout le système pour te conseiller de remplacer seulement ces 4 fichiers.

Il existait 4 solutions pour résoudre ce bug à l'époque

-changer ces 4 fichiers avec le patch avec un inconvénient rapporté par apple.(elektro80)
-editer un ppd en le modifiant ce qui selon elektro80 est la bonne cause du bug.(fiery)
-reinstaller snow léopard à une version antérieur au bug.(xerox)
-installer l'update de la mise à jour 10.6.8 d'apple 

Est ce que changer les 4 fichiers suffirait?

Est ce que l'inconvénient rapporté par apple à elektro80 se résoudrait?

N'est ce pas cet inconvénient qui est la source de tes soucis?

N'ayant pas les réponses à ces questions, je te suggère une réinstallation d'os x afin d'effacer efficacement les traces de ce patch.

Soit dit en passant, cet effet "secondaire" du patch provoquerait-il un bénéfice inattendu sur la livebox?je vais creuser ça...


----------



## Berthold (6 Septembre 2014)

Pour info, la ligne (6) "*cupsSNMPSupplies: False" est déjà présente dans le PPD de l'imprimante sur la LiveBox, et pas à la fin. J'imagine donc que le fichier comporte cette ligne depuis sa conception&#8230;

Tu as raison, je vais tenter une clean install dès que je m'en sens le courage (on dirait pas, mais quand on est un peu bUrdélique comme moi, ça demande de se retrousser les manches pour ne rien perdre au passage  )


----------



## chris 84 (6 Septembre 2014)

Oui, tu as raison, cette ligne est d'origine...

Certainement la correction du bug.

Mais je cherche en vain un moyen encore plus simple de contourner le problème livebox dont je n'ai toujours pas fait le tour.

En y réfléchissant,le patch prend tout son sens dans un problème qu'il n'avait pas pour fonction de résoudre et ce n'est pas dans ses inconvénients qu'il faut chercher la solution mais bien dans son fonctionnement initial.

Les fichiers à remplacer dans le répertoire/usr/libexec/cups/backend/ sont de type exécutable unix et s'ouvre avec le terminal.

Est ce possible de les "décompiler" pour les analyser ?


----------



## Berthold (8 Septembre 2014)

Retour d'expérience : j'ai procédé à une clean install X.9.4 ce week-end, puis migration de mes données perso (rien à la racine du disque, rien que mon dossier utilisateur + le dossier Applications) ; pas de patch.

 les imprimantes professionnelles Brother impriment sans problème ; 
 mon imprimante Brother / LiveBox n'imprime pas elle fait comme si tout allait bien mais l'impression reste sempiternellement "en cours" 

Pas encore essayé le Rex Rotary, chat échaudé craint l'eau froide  :rateau:


----------



## chris 84 (8 Septembre 2014)

Pour ce qui est de l'imprimante Livebox, je te laisse lire ce post sur le sujet sur le forum d'orange.

http://communaute.orange.fr/t5/ma-c...imprimante-port-usb-Livebox/m-p/157151#M13107

Pense bien à réinitialiser le système d'impression en cas de problème.

Pour ce qui est du Rex Rotary, utilise un autre protocole qu' ipp et ça devrait communiquer.


----------



## Berthold (10 Septembre 2014)

L'imprimante LiveBox a bien été installée grâce à

ipp://livebox:631/ipp?version=1.0

J'abandonne pour le Rex Rotary : j'arrive à communiquer avec le copieur mais on ne se comprend pas


----------



## Berthold (10 Septembre 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> L'imprimante LiveBox a bien été installée grâce à
> 
> ipp://livebox:631/ipp?version=1.0



Bah j'ai encore parlé trop vite. "_Printer is in use_" alors que non, rien ni personne ne l'utilise et elle affiche une envie inébranlable et gourmande de recevoir des documents à imprimer. Je continue mes recherches :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h27 ----------

Pourtant à l'installation, la page de test est passée comme une lettre à la poste


----------



## chris 84 (10 Septembre 2014)

C'est quasiment normal.

Tu remarqueras qu'après l'impression d'un document,l'icône de l'imprimante reste affichée dans le dock pendant un certain délai alors que le doc est déjà imprimé.

Je n'ai pas chronométré mais ce délai est fixe et dure au moins 30 s.

J'ai essayé de le supprimer mais je n'y suis pas parvenu.

Je n'ai pas la "main" sur le serveur d'impression qu'est la livebox et je suis bridé par ces contraintes techniques.

Par exemple, je crois savoir qu'elle ne digére pas les docs volumineux à cause de sa faible mémoire.

Encore un mot sur le Rex Rotary, tu dis qu'en usb c'est la catastrophe comme par le réseau.

Je te conseille de l'installer d'abord en usb,c'est à dire en laissant mavericks installer lui même le driver, de vérifier son fonctionnement correct,puis de l'installer sur le réseau.

Si le fonctionnement en usb n'est pas optimal...alors elle ne fonctionnera pas mieux en réseau surtout pas en utilisant le même driver.


----------



## Berthold (6 Janvier 2017)

2 ans plus tard… 


Le fils d'une collègue m'a trouvé la page qui va bien, et je dois dire, voilà, c'est bon, ça fonctionne !

http://flying-geek.blogspot.fr/2016/05/getting-os-x-1011-el-capitan-printing.html


----------

